# Bowl games you pick the winners



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Heres some of my predicitions.

Florida over Oklahoma
USC over Penn (Big time)
Alabama over Utah
Iowa over south caralina
Texas over Ohio st




Your thoughts


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

i cant believe no one has an opinion on this subject. bowl games are some og the best times of the years


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

My Kentucky Wildcats over East Carolina in the Liberty Bowl!! I call it 21-7!

Go Cats!!! :thumb02:


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Florida > Everyone :thumb02:


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> i cant believe no one has an opinion on this subject. bowl games are some og the best times of the years


http://www.mmaforum.com/sports/4204...aa-college-football-discussion-thread-48.html


----------

